# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  چرا DataBase Diagram  باز نمی شه؟

## kh1387

سلام
بچه ها من وقتی میخوام دیتابیس دیاگرام رو باز کنم برای  مدیریت اتصال بانکها خطای زیر رو میده و کاری نمی کنه.
دوستان لطف کنند اگه میدونند راهنمایی بفرمایند.
متشکرم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما دکمه Yes رو کلیک کنید تا دسترسی ایجاد Diagram رو به شما بده.

----------


## kh1387

> سلام.
> شما دکمه Yes رو کلیک کنید تا دسترسی ایجاد Diagram رو به شما بده.


 می زنم
ولی در نهایت قبول نمی کنه
دلیلش هم اینه که من یوزری که ساختم توسط ویندوز7 رو حذف کردم و با admin وارد ویندوز شدم

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

خوب مشکلی نیست.شما توسط User Sa به SQL Server متصل بشید و اینکارو بکنید.

----------


## saeed_pb

با سلام 
یک سوال فوری داشتم :

وقتی روی DataBase Diagram در Sql2008 کلیک میکنم تا دیاگرامی که قبلا ایجاد کردم رو ببینم پیغام زیر رو نمایش می ده. باید چکار کنم ؟

10-16-2012 02-00-42 ق.gif

----------


## madrid-poorya

برو توی properties فایل بعد گزینه فایل رو انخاب کن اونجا توی owner لوگین کن

----------

